# Petrus Steps Timed



## thelurch1986 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wasn't sure if this belonged in another forum category so I put it here just in case. I was getting crappy times today and figured I would just time my Petrus steps separately and see what they looked like. I only gave the 2x2x2 step an inspection as that is how it would be during a normal solve. Also I took a mean of 5 solves for each step and rounded it UP to the nearest 0.5s due to inaccuracies/luckiness/conservatism.

2x2x2 with inspection = 2.5 seconds
2x2x3 expansion = 6.5 seconds
bad edges = 3.5 seconds
full step 4 = 5.5 seconds
last layer = 8.0 seconds

This gives me an 18 second average F2L and obviously an 8 second average LL for a total of a 26 second Petrus average.

I really like Petrus method and actually when I picked up the cube for the first time and looked online for methods I chose Petrus for my first method. That was a bad mistake as this is definitely not an easy method to learn as a first method and I switched back to LBL before eventually converting back to Petrus.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 16, 2009)

When I started cubing I picked the Petrus method too, but I switched to Fridrich after I realized that I was just doing 1/2 f2l. :fp

EDIT: I just remembered. I actually was doing block-building pretty good, but was averaging 1:30 so I decided to use Fridrich instead. I regret that....


----------



## piemaster (Oct 16, 2009)

Your block building and bad edges are beast. Unfortunately, I was a whiz at fridrich, so I pwn you in the F2L and LL.  

F2L-sub 4 seconds
LL-sub 6 seconds.

Something is wrong with your LL. Sub 4 your PLL's, Sub 2 for OLL
And look-ahead on F2L.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 16, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> When I started cubing I picked the Petrus method too, but I switched to Fridrich after I realized that I was just doing 1/2 f2l. :fp
> 
> EDIT: I just remembered. I actually was doing block-building pretty good, but was averaging 1:30 so I decided to use Fridrich instead. I regret that....



Never too late to change you know. I've made 3 changes.

Fridrich
Roux
Back to Fridrich
Petrus

I switched to Petrus because it was interesting, unlike the bland fridrich.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 16, 2009)

Quick Petrus question:

If you create the 2x2x2 at DBL, would it be more effective to expend to a 2x2x3 at DBR? This way, wouldn't fixing bad edges be faster and require no cube rotations?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't know about you but I fix bad edges with the 2x2x3 block on the left...when I use Petrus...


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 16, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Your block building and bad edges are beast. Unfortunately, I was a whiz at fridrich, so I pwn you in the F2L and LL.
> 
> F2L-sub *1*4 seconds
> LL-sub 6 seconds.
> ...



Unless your LL is longer than your F2L, and you're sub 10....


----------



## thelurch1986 (Oct 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Quick Petrus question:
> 
> If you create the 2x2x2 at DBL, would it be more effective to expend to a 2x2x3 at DBR? This way, wouldn't fixing bad edges be faster and require no cube rotations?



It would be one less cube rotation for bad edges but I personally think the odd expansion direction and lack of vision to that side would hurt you more than the 1 less rotation for EO.. just my opinion.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 16, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I don't know about you but I fix bad edges with the 2x2x3 block on the left...when I use Petrus...



Wouldn't it require a lot of F and B moves though?


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 16, 2009)

thelurch1986 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Quick Petrus question:
> ...


Sure, but sometimes the most efficient solution is awkward from one angle. I freely rotate the cube around any spot, any angle, I never build a block "at DBL" I just look for an efficient solution, and then I execute it in a finger friendly manner.


----------



## thelurch1986 (Oct 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about you but I fix bad edges with the 2x2x3 block on the left...when I use Petrus...
> ...



Yes, I put 2x2x3 block at DB location and solve bad edges with my free slices at U and F so my moves are R U L and R' U' L'


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about you but I fix bad edges with the 2x2x3 block on the left...when I use Petrus...
> ...



Not really an issue...I do a hell of a lot more RU than FB...
besides...I'm a roux user.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 16, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> thelurch1986 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Oh, ok, I'm happy with that answer.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 16, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> piemaster said:
> 
> 
> > Your block building and bad edges are beast. Unfortunately, I was a whiz at fridrich, so I pwn you in the F2L and LL.
> ...



I was referring to step 4.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 16, 2009)

piemaster said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > piemaster said:
> ...



Well anyway his LL is less than half the time of his f2l? I average say 16, 5 sec LL, 11 sec F2L, that's like really really close to the proportion he has. Actually, the reason you think that, is because your F2L is really bad.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 16, 2009)

By the way, my blocks fail. Help?


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 16, 2009)

I will now attempt a Petrus solve....

Hmmm..... I just got 49.85 I guess Im not that bad at petrus anyway. Or It might be the easy 2x2?



piemaster said:


> By the way, my blocks fail. Help?



How would you plan out your 2x2 on this scramble?

F' U L' B' U F2 D' U2 F L U2 L' F L2 U R' D2 F2 L2 B U' F' L2 B' L


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2009)

piemaster said:


> By the way, my blocks fail. Help?



Roux? Heise?

I know you practiced Roux but do some Heise block building to improve your blocks.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 16, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> I will now attempt a Petrus solve....
> 
> Hmmm..... I just got 49.85 I guess Im not that bad at petrus anyway. Or It might be the easy 2x2?
> 
> ...



What a crap scramble. I glanced at it for a sec and got this; U' F2 R F R2 F'. I just used the first thing I saw....I'm tired.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 16, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > I will now attempt a Petrus solve....
> ...



:fp You should have double checked...


----------



## thelurch1986 (Oct 16, 2009)

iSpinz said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



That is actually a proper 2x2x2 for him, he has algs that will later rotate the corner and make it correctly oriented while solving other pieces.


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 16, 2009)

thelurch1986 said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



oops


----------



## thelurch1986 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am still interested in your 2x2x2? You said it had an easy 2x2x2 but I couldn't find a 2x2x2 solution in less than 8-9 moves (I don't use the incorrectly oriented corner stuff)


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 16, 2009)

thelurch1986 said:


> I am still interested in your 2x2x2? You said it had an easy 2x2x2 but I couldn't find a 2x2x2 solution in less than 8-9 moves (I don't use the incorrectly oriented corner stuff)



I don't think he said it was easy, he just asked how you would do the scramble.

@ iSpinz: Never heard of EJF2L?


----------



## Lars Petrus (Oct 16, 2009)

> How would you plan out your 2x2 on this scramble?
> 
> F' U L' B' U F2 D' U2 F L U2 L' F L2 U R' D2 F2 L2 B U' F' L2 B' L



Just for fun I did all 8 corners. I find this a good way to practice the 2x2x2. Sure hope I got the scramble right...

FUL - D2 U' B2 D' L' F L2
FUR - D R2 L' D' F R
FDL - F' D2 U' F2 L
FDR - B2 R F2 U' R' F2
BUL - R' U2 L R U2 B' L'
BUR - R B2 F' L' F U2 (+ L' D2 L2 for full 2x2x3)
BDL - R F U' L B2
BDR - R' U2 D L B2 D2 L' B2

I could find about half of these within the 15 seconds, but it would be real hard to decide which corner to pick, since none looks any good. I'd probably have gone with the FUL one, since D2 joins up a pair.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 16, 2009)

Lars Petrus said:


> > How would you plan out your 2x2 on this scramble?
> >
> > F' U L' B' U F2 D' U2 F L U2 L' F L2 U R' D2 F2 L2 B U' F' L2 B' L
> 
> ...



Those were fun to follow. Those 5 movers surprised me.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Oct 17, 2009)

> I could find about half of these within the 15 seconds



I want to be more clear: I'm *not *saying I could find 4 of these in 15 seconds. That's absurd.

I *am* saying that if I picked a random corner, I could solve it this well during inspection about half the time.

So these solutions are better than what I'd do in a competition, but not by much.


----------



## thelurch1986 (Oct 17, 2009)

That was some amazing block-building. Definitely lets me realize I need to work on my block-building more, something I thought I was pretty good at up to this point. Thanks for taking the time to look at this.


----------

